# Try to watch this without laughing or grinning



## McWizzle94 (Apr 14, 2008)

Yo people, I found this video a while ago, and I think you should see it. The idea is to try to watch it without laughing or grinning. Note: This isn't my video.






Peace Out!


----------



## ccchips296 (Apr 14, 2008)

i managed to watch this just fine without laughing.

wanna know my secret?

its already one of my emoticons on msn


----------



## andrewvo1324 (Apr 15, 2008)

I found that stupid and immature ._.


Note: it was funny but i didnt laugh. or grin


----------



## Hadley4000 (Apr 15, 2008)

Yeah, it wasn't very funny.


----------



## Dene (Apr 15, 2008)

I didn't see the problem? I was waiting for one of those screaming faces to come up at the end of it. Not funny in any way, just a waste of a minute of my life.


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Apr 15, 2008)

Wow..
I grinned.
Only because I was trying not too.

Also, I am SOOO sad, I was at the aquarium, and I was playing the staring contest with a snake...and it won >.<


----------



## Lofty (Apr 15, 2008)

I saw this before.. Not funny at all.
Some of the other ones get maybe a giggle like a kid getting hit in the head with the soccer ball...


----------



## pcwiz (Apr 15, 2008)

Yes, that was stupid, immature, and radom, but that's what I laugh at. 

So I laughed at it, and that always happens when someone says I'm going to laugh at something.

Please don't make fun of me because different people laugh at different things and one of those people is me (I've already have 5+ posts telling me I'm stupid or making fun of me, and I don't want another one)

EDIT: I watched it a second time and I wasn't funny AT ALL. Well I only laugh when someone tells me it's going to be funny. so.. yeah


----------



## Lofty (Apr 15, 2008)

We didn't make fun of you we made fun of the video...


----------



## smskill12 (Apr 15, 2008)

yo Seamus15 here from cubeguru lol this was my thing


----------



## badmephisto (Apr 15, 2008)

i had no problems at all


----------



## MistArts (Apr 16, 2008)

Dene said:


> I didn't see the problem? I was waiting for one of those screaming faces to come up at the end of it. Not funny in any way, just a waste of a minute of my life.




I was waiting for a screaming face too.


----------



## hait2 (Apr 17, 2008)

i'm gonna save this thread with some of my favorite youtube videos

frozen grand central





awesome performance:





try to watch _this_ without grinning (actual commercials):


----------



## Dene (Apr 17, 2008)

First one, Honestly, I would have pushed someone over, I'm not kidding.

Second one, funny as hell, absolutely brilliant!

Third one, it's been posted on here before ^^


----------



## pcwiz (Apr 17, 2008)

First Video, I've seen before.

Second one, a little funny.

Third one was funny!  (I haven't seen it before)


----------

